# RBR Lunch Ride - OUTLAW Gregg gets a ticket



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

We here at RoadBikeReview world headquarters have started a new tradition. 

Tuesday lunch rides! If anyone is interested in coming along, we'd welcome the company. We head out at 1pm, by the Oracle entrance to the Bay Trail. Heading north on the trail to about Coyote Point and then back. 

Here are a few pics from tuesday's ride...

Mike celebrating Schumacher's win Tuesday









Adam, acting, well... Surly!









Gregg's Colnago looks fast, even sitting still...









So fast? That he got ticketed... yup. Ticketed. What a menace to society!


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Tshh...he only caught me 'cuz he had a motor.

-g


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I can pick it up here, since this, minus Mike, is essentially the view from my driveway.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, and in case you haven't noticed, although it's unlikely that you haven't, watch out for the ground squirrels in this area running back from the grass side to the slough side as you pass. They'll definitely take a rider down.


----------



## vexhex (Oct 19, 2007)

doood!!!!!!!! ground rats! i can't wait to run over one of those little suckers! can you say - SLICE! 


but seriously - ppls dogs are what i am scared of - those f'ers will taco a wheel and sent you OTB!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Dr_John said:


> Oh, and in case you haven't noticed, although it's unlikely that you haven't, watch out for the ground squirrels in this area running back from the grass side to the slough side as you pass. They'll definitely take a rider down.


I've had to dodge a couple already... Close calls for sure. 

We're still trying to find a good local taqueria, any chance there's a good one near redwood shores? I dunno if Unamas is gonna cut it...


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

thien said:


> I've had to dodge a couple already... Close calls for sure.
> 
> We're still trying to find a good local taqueria, any chance there's a good one near redwood shores? I dunno if Unamas is gonna cut it...


You guys just gotta get down the "slow down and announce to pass" routine. My method of choice is to let out a loud but not obnoxious "howdy", and stick to the left.

And Unamas definitely AIN'T gonna cut it...

-


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

gregg said:


> You guys just gotta get down the "slow down and announce to pass" routine. My method of choice is to let out a loud but not obnoxious "howdy", and stick to the left.


Ground squirrels generally don't react to "howdy"..


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> We're still trying to find a good local taqueria, any chance there's a good one near redwood shores


Your answer may be found at burritofile.com. I'm afraid you might have to drive/ride a bit. Several in San Mateo are ranked high. My experience is anything 8 and above at burritophile is pretty good.

http://www.burritophile.com/editorial_review.php?rid=230&pid=489&uid=3

http://www.burritophile.com/editorial_review.php?rid=861&pid=1393&uid=412


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*I like the hair helmets*

I used to be indestructable too.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

*yay, where are the helmets?*



HAL9000 said:


> I used to be indestructable too.


yay, that was my first thought. and then I was wondering where their water bottles were.

seriously, I mentioned this to Thein, and maybe I'm just a prude, but there's probably as much danger on a MUP (ie folks who can't hold a line, ground squirrels, etc) as there is on the open road.

I always assumed the good folks at RBR.com would provide a good example for their many readers/participants (some of whom are teens). yup. prude. call me safety jane, but where are the helmets?

I know, your helmet gives you a headache. imagine the headache you'll have hitting the asphalt with your bare head.

or this: your helmet messes up your hair. again, imagine how messed up your hair will be if you hit the deck.

okay, I'm done. it's America. flame away.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Seriously? You got a ticket from a motor officer on an MUT? Explain!


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

Just plain not liking helmets is a good enough reason. It's a personal choice. There are enough helmet nazis around that setting a bad example shouldn't be much of a concern. 

I'm a wuss I "always" wear a helmet. But a couple of weeks ago on a ride by the ocean I felt something was different. Couldn't put my finger on it, it felt so nice. The sun felt good, the wind was blowing through my hair, I just felt so natural. After mulling over what was different realized, when I left my friend's house I forgot my helmet.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

So what was the ticket for? I ride from Redwood Shores down around the dump and back fairly frequently for a quick ride and I dont usually worry about getting a ticket.

Best taqueria in the area is Guadalajara Grill in between belmont and San Mateo or maybe Mia Ranchita in San Carlos.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Well I hope these weekday lunch rides lasts for awhile, hope to join you guys for a ride or two next time I am in town (hopefully October).


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I rode on that section of the trail over the weekend for the Bike For Breath... of the 62 miles that had to be the most dangerous!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

OK, I'm going to loop through Redwood Shores first and hopefully catch you guys. I'll tag along until Coyote Point, then I'm going to continue to SFO.



> I rode on that section of the trail over the weekend for the Bike For Breath


This is the first year I didn't do the ride. Had I known you were going to do it I would have too. Good cause, sponsored by Applied Biosystems (I use their mass specs), well-organized. Last year I was first out: #1001; the folks at the Polhemus stop didn't believe me that I was on the ride.


----------

